# Quota



## memo (3. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
ISPConfig installieren auf Debian etch 64bit.
Bleibe Hängen, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen.

########## QUOTA ##########
Checke, ob Paket quota installiert ist...
ERROR: quota not found!

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wie der Hostname in:
/etc/hostname aufgabeut sein muß.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Mehmet


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Ruf bitte mal:

apt-get update

auf und versuche es nochmal. Wenn das nichts hilft, poste mal den Inhalt von /etc/apt/sources.list



> Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wie der Hostname in:
> /etc/hostname aufgabeut sein muß.


sub.domain.tld


----------



## memo (3. Dez. 2007)

Hallo
danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Leider hat da nicht geholfen. 
Inhalt von Sources.list:

```
# 
deb http://ftp.freenet.de/debian/ etch main non-free contrib
deb-src http://ftp.freenet.de/debian/ etch main non-free contrib
deb http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib non-free
```


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann ruf bitte mal auf:

apt-get install quota

Ich würde Dir aber stattdessen empfehlen, das Folgende Howto durchzugehen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch

Dann bist Du sicher dass alles für ISPConfig komplett installiert ist und auch die Konfiguration richtig ist.


----------



## memo (3. Dez. 2007)

*PHP-Binary*

Danke habs Quota installiert.

Warum sind diese Pakete nicht installiert. Habe Hetzner.de Server. Auf meine Anfrage haben die gesagt: Wir geben keine Support auf Software 

Außerdem habe ich die übrigen Pakete installiert.
Opensll, bind9, lex, flex, gcc, gpc, p++

Bis es zum schluß nach Zertifikat hängen bleibt mit der Meldung:

```
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht!
Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Gehe doch bitte mal komplett das Howto durch, dass ich oben gepostet habe. Wenn Du das Howto schritt für Schritt befolgst, kannst Du Dir die Gnazen Probleme sparen.

Ich nutze auch Hetzner Server, funktioniert perfekt mit dem Howto.

Die Fehlermeldung die Du gepostet hast, ist die letzte Meldung, die bei allen Fehlern angezeigt wird. Um aber den Fehler zu bestimmen, der bei Dir auftritt, musst Du die ersten Fehlermeldungen aus dem Compile Output posten.


----------



## memo (3. Dez. 2007)

Ja ich wuste nicht genau die Zertifikatfrage R oder D.

Die Meldungen sind:

```
mkcert.sh:Error: Failed to generate self-signed CA certificate
make[1]: *** [certificate] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.39/src'
make: *** [certificate] Error 2
ERROR: Could not make certificate for Apache
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
Muß ich Debian neu aufsetzen?
Ich habe den Server erst seit Samstag und bin neu bei Hetzner.
Habe zwar gefragt wi ich eventuell Image neu aufspielen kann aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

> Muß ich Debian neu aufsetzen?


Nein, das ist zum Glück nicht notwendig. Einfach nur das ISPConfig .tar.gz nochmal neu entpacjken und setup starten.

Zu den Antworten beim SSL Zertifikat erzeugen: es ist es am einfachsten wenn Du überall die default Werte akzeptierst (return drücken) außer bei Step 7 und 8, wo Du jeweils "n" eingeben mußt.


----------



## memo (3. Dez. 2007)

*Openssl <evp.h>*

Bricht bei openssl ab, es ist installiert habs überprüft.
Muß man es configurieren villeicht ?
In Webmin habe ich keine Menü dazu gefunden.


```
Configuring extensions
checking whether to enable LIBXML support... no
checking libxml2 install dir... no
checking for OpenSSL support... yes
checking for Kerberos support... no
checking for DSA_get_default_method in -lssl... no
checking for pkg-config... no
configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## memo (4. Dez. 2007)

*Installation nach obige Link*

Hallo,
habe genau so wie oben beschrieben Debian-Link gemacht.
Habe wieder Fehler, muß an einer Stelle was falsch gemacht haben 

Hier die Meldung:

```
checking for MySQL support... yes
checking for specified location of the MySQL UNIX socket... no
checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... no
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
Debian-etch-64-LAMP:/install_ispconfig#
```
Bis 2 Uhr nacht war ich dran. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand hier weiter helfen kann.

Danke


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2007)

Welches Debian Image von Hetzner ist bei Dir installiert? 
Hast Du einen anderen Kernel installiert?

Und poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

uname -a


----------



## memo (4. Dez. 2007)

*Kernel*

Ausgabe von Kernel:

```
Linux Debian-etch-64-LAMP 2.6.18-5-amd64 #1 SMP Tue Oct 2 20:37:02 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```


----------



## memo (4. Dez. 2007)

*MySQL*

Funktionier ich danke dir super 
Hatte vergessen in MySQL Config die 127.0.0.1 auszuklammern.

Bin begeistert, habe zwar Funktionen noch nicht getestet aber macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Steht keinem anderen Program nach auf den ersten Blick.


----------

